# Makeup



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

mari said:


> Makeup makes pretty looking prettiER. I don't see using makeup as trying to cover your flaws, but bringing out your good qualities.
> 
> I like wearing makeup. I like when people make an effort & I like giving that effort back.


_I agree. I only wear eye make up to bring out my blue eyes. I am blessed with great skin, so I don't have anything I need to cover up._


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

haha it's almost like cheating..... i meant hink about it. girls get a chance to look better than they do. and guys are just stuck with what they have. just a thought.


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

thehigher said:


> haha it's almost like cheating..... i meant hink about it. girls get a chance to look better than they do. and guys are just stuck with what they have. just a thought.


Or maybe guys don't need to try and look better because they look better than women in general?


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

> Girls: Do you wear it on a regular basis? Why or why not? Do you feel other's perception of you changes if you are/are not wearing it? What do you feel of girls who do the opposite of what you do?


I wear foundation, powder, blush, eyeliner, and usually mascara every day. Sometimes some brown eyeshadow. 

I have answered this question before, and gave some bullshit answer I didn't realize was a defense mechanism, so here is my honesty.

I wear foundation because I have acne scarring and I am not secure enough in myself to go without. I wear powder because I have intensely greasy skin (and the foundation plus powder thing I have going seems to keep my face much less oily). I wear eyeliner because I feel like my eyes disappear without it. I wear mascara because the eyeliner seems to look funny without it. 

I have mixed feelings about the whole thing. On one hand, I think it's perfectly fine to do whatever (or nothing) to your face if that's the way you want it to look. On the other hand, I am frequently dissatisfied with the way I look regardless of what I do. One of the main reasons I wish I didn't wear makeup is because I feel I am giving off the wrong message. I hate the idea of wearing makeup to attract male attention and want to gag just thinking about it, yet I suspect that subconsciously, that is often why I do it. 

What do I feel of girls who don't wear makeup? Respect. Lots and lots of respect. Just so long as they don't act as though they're superior to those of us who do wear it.


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, I do wear make-up regularly. I love it! But there are days where I feel too lazy to put any on and just go out in public. Since I'm a short girl with a young-looking face, I don't get taken too personally without make-up. I tend to look older when I put make-up on though.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Blackbird said:


> I wear powder because I have intensely greasy skin (and the foundation plus powder thing I have going seems to keep my face much less oily).


 
I just have to throw this out to you: I also used to have intensly oily skin. I had to blot it just about every hour. It was horrid.

How I got rid of it: no soap ever touches my face anymore. I wash it with either corn starch paste or ....wait for it.....olive oil (very counter-intuitive!) Both work very well. The day I started my skin balanced out. Mostly I use the corn starch, but I switch to the olive oil if my skin starts to look ragged. Even only using the oil, my skin never feels greasy. It's weird.

Both will remove dirt, and, from what I understand, makeup. You should try it out!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

mari said:


> Or maybe guys don't need to try and look better because they look better than women in general?


i dunno.... like i dunno where i am gettin this info but there was some survey that said women were more aesthetically pleasing across the board.. men and women thought so.... but that could be due to make up......... but really..... i think it's true. you're bodies are like pieces of art..... like a violin or clay thats been molded by the hand. Men are more.... a big stick ( the body) and a perpindicular stick (you know)....... it's not very .... WOO.. But that's just me.... I mean I am a straight guy so that could have a big effect on my opinion :crazy:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a make up fanatic, the more COLOR the BETTER. I wore black and only black for about five years, I would only wear black eyeliner, and dark eyeshadow. So one day, I discovered you can buy reallly realllly bright eyeshadows, eyeliners, and mascara. I pretty much went crazy after that... I guess some people would say I look fake, or I might feel "insecure". But honestly I do it to prove I'm not the girl who hated color before, I embrace it.  Make up has really helped me devople as a person, and one day I hope to be a freelance make up artist for fun. 

I wear make up almost everyday, but on some days I purposely don't. So I can just be comfortable with myself. I usually wear powder by benifit, because I do have some acne scaring, and it reduces redness without causing breakouts. I'll wear eyeshadow and eyeliner, and of course mas sacra. 

I use make up as freedom of expression, so I like to change it up everyday...


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I generally will wear it when I go out.
I don't feel it changes others perception of me, I know it does. Do people think poorly of me if I don't wear it? I don't think so. Am I treated differently when I am wearing it? Absolutely.
I don't care much if others don't wear makeup.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I wear makeup a majority of the time. I don't think it has anything to do with low self-esteem or being comfortable in your own skin. I think it's fun to put on, experiment with new colors, and it enhances your natural beauty. 

This sounds like a very un-INFP thing to say, actually an asshole thing to say..but I think any one who says people who wear makeup (and look good) are insecure is an overcompensating jealous person. 



Sooooo, I love makeup and in a nutshell who givas a ....:crazy:


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I love make up. I don't wear a lot in my every day activities... A little bit of foundation to even out my skin, bit of eyeshadow, I loooove eyeliner. That's the one thing I won't leave the house without. I look so tired without it. Bit of lip gloss or tinted lip balm. 

When I go out to concerts...I go all out with the black smokey eyes, love it. Make up is fun. I'm not a girly girl at all so make up is the one "feminine (if you will)" thing that I embrace. It makes me feel prettier...and more confident.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

mutton said:


> I just have to throw this out to you: I also used to have intensly oily skin. I had to blot it just about every hour. It was horrid.
> 
> How I got rid of it: no soap ever touches my face anymore. I wash it with either corn starch paste or ....wait for it.....olive oil (very counter-intuitive!) Both work very well. The day I started my skin balanced out. Mostly I use the corn starch, but I switch to the olive oil if my skin starts to look ragged. Even only using the oil, my skin never feels greasy. It's weird.
> 
> Both will remove dirt, and, from what I understand, makeup. You should try it out!


What?!? This like... blows my mind. XD

Did you have really sensitive/acne prone skin, too, or was it just greasy? I've got the combination oily/super dry acne skin, and my hand is poised over the olive oil bottle but I want to make sure I won't turn into a pizza.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Blackbird said:


> What?!? This like... blows my mind. XD
> 
> Did you have really sensitive/acne prone skin, too, or was it just greasy? I've got the combination oily/super dry acne skin, and my hand is poised over the olive oil bottle but I want to make sure I won't turn into a pizza.


 
Yep, acne, grease, black heads, giant pores, very sensitive (even "sensitive soaps" would trun my face bright red). Now my skin is at a nice balance, my pores are minimized, my blackheads are rare, and breakouts are rare. The only thing with olive oil is that, because it is nonabrasive, you will occasionally get a scaley patch thaty you'll need to buff off. The corn starch is good for keeping those patches away, because it is abrasive.

The olive oil is supposed to help dry skin, too, so it should be good for your combo skin. It is suggested doing it over a bowl of steamy water to help open your pores. You take a quarter sized amount and just message it into your skin for a few minutes. Wipe it off with a soft cloth that's been soaked in hot water. That helps get your pores nice and open to remove any dirt. Pat dry and, if your skin feels too tight, use a very small amount of the oil as a moisturizer.

It's amazing how well it works.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Some good tips on this thread. I tried the mineral makeup and was allergic to it. I'm also allergic to aloe, henna and countless other " natural" ingredients. Bring on the chemicals


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

thehigher said:


> i dunno.... like i dunno where i am gettin this info but there was some survey that said women were more aesthetically pleasing across the board.. men and women thought so.... but that could be due to make up......... but really..... i think it's true. you're bodies are like pieces of art..... like a violin or clay thats been molded by the hand. Men are more.... a big stick ( the body) and a perpindicular stick (you know)....... it's not very .... WOO.. But that's just me.... I mean I am a straight guy so that could have a big effect on my opinion :crazy:


And I'm a straight girl who thinks that guys are WOOOOW. Haha. But yeah, guys are allowed to look.. rougher in my head, because.. well.. you're guys. I fail at explaining it any further, sorry. : (


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

apparently i look hot with makeup on (told to me by both girls and guys) however,

1) i suck at putting it on and i keep poking my eyes

2) i'm lazy

3) because of the amount of attention i get when i put on makeup is so different to when i actually dont put on makeup, i figured that if i wore makeup everyday and people got used to that, once the makeup comes off, everyone's reaction will be: "AUGH WTF HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE?" 

in fact, that is the precise reaction i myself have when seeing girls who look too different with makeup off as opposed to with makeup on. 

yeah i dont want that.

better look average everyday than hot many days and messed up (this SHOULD be average but if you compare normal looks with hot looks, normal looks are going to look bad), for a couple of days.

4) i find that with makeup on, other people tend to act a lot more subdued around me (just an observation of mine's) which causes me to have feelings of superiority, thus increasing the chance that i think i can get away with treating people like shit ("damn i'm awesome. look at these people being deferential to me")


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

mutton said:


> Yep, acne, grease, black heads, giant pores, very sensitive (even "sensitive soaps" would trun my face bright red). Now my skin is at a nice balance, my pores are minimized, my blackheads are rare, and breakouts are rare. The only thing with olive oil is that, because it is nonabrasive, you will occasionally get a scaley patch thaty you'll need to buff off. The corn starch is good for keeping those patches away, because it is abrasive.
> 
> The olive oil is supposed to help dry skin, too, so it should be good for your combo skin. It is suggested doing it over a bowl of steamy water to help open your pores. You take a quarter sized amount and just message it into your skin for a few minutes. Wipe it off with a soft cloth that's been soaked in hot water. That helps get your pores nice and open to remove any dirt. Pat dry and, if your skin feels too tight, use a very small amount of the oil as a moisturizer.
> 
> It's amazing how well it works.


Wow, thank you so much for the advice. I'm excited to try this!


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

when i put on makeup i feel like im putting on war paint and effectively getting prepared for everyday battle. I would wear actual warpaint if i thought i could get away with it (and i have once or twice)
makeup makes me look older, more approachable and sometimes mysterious due to the shape and color of my eyes. 
some days i really care other days i dont bother. When i go to class i usually dont care. Im there to learn and i end up getting dirty and sweaty anyways (i do a lot of gardening). when im going out or really want some favorable attention i will put it on. It makes me feel more confident and the extra confidence helps boost how others view me just as much as the actual makeup does. without it i look tired and younger than i'd like. 
urban decay is by far my favorite for eyeshadows! (my eyes are grey green blue so its fun to manipulate the colors. i feel like i can pick out what color my eyes will be each day) but ive been very blessed that i never need any actual foundation
I NEVER care wether other people wear it or not. i can appreciate the artistry of a good makeup job but some natural beauties simply dont look good in makeup.
My boyfriends have never cared one way or another but others definitely treat me with more respect and MUCH more attentiveness and flirtation when i wear it. (but then again it could just be my excessive confidence)
I dont feel like im lying so much as showing more of my true self when i wear it :bored:


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I like to wear makeup, play with the eyeshadow etc. when I go out, but there are times I don't wear it at all...maybe just a tint moisturizer to give my light skin some color.:laughing:


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

i think make up is a must, i don't care how good you look natural, everyone looks better with the basics. and most of the time guys will tell you that you look prettier natural than with make up just to get in your pants or get brownie points haha, not to be a dick or anything i'm just honestly telling you from a guys perspective on how that line works. 

yes the river knows,
AvaAdore


----------

